# VIA ARM-WM 8650 7" NEt book China Make With WIN CE 6.0 OS



## bitras11 (Feb 11, 2012)

Ihave bought a China Make VIA WM 8650 NEt book with Confguration:

Processor Type: WMT ARM-WM8650 CPU
Processor Clock Speed: 600M MHz
Processor/Manufacturer: WM
Processor Model: VIA-ARM VT8650
RAM Installed Size: 256 MB
Display Diagonal Size: 7" TFT HD
Max Resolution: 800x480
Hard Drive Capacity: 4GB
PCMCIA Expansion: Not known
Ports: 3x USB 2.0, 1x SDCard slot, 1×RJ45
Audio/Video: Integrated Quadraphonic Sp, Line-Out, Mic Input
Fast Ethernet, IEEE 802.11b, IEEE 802.11g
Wireless Connection: Wifi 802.11 /g
Netbook Model: 901
Operating System: WinCE 6.0(build 3122)
Pointing Device: TrackPad
PS: 9VDC/2A //1300mAH Li-ion battery

Bad Remarks:
1)NO other software can insatall
2)Internet is functioned well in initial But Now the INTERNET is not working. IE always shows "The page can not be displayed" and " Can not find server or DNS server" even though the wifi is connected to broad band with excellent signal.
3)The Foxit PDF reader is trial version - not wroking all functions


*1)Is there any remedy to get INTERNET?

And in this netbook, I tried to install Android or other programs/OSs through "script folder" by inserting SD card on boot up. But failed all times.
2)is there any remedies to install ANDROID or Sylvania or other OS in the place of WIndows CE 6.0*


----------



## Mr.V (Feb 13, 2012)

If you have a touchscreen in that laptop,then you can install android.Otherwise,the only other option is windows 2000


----------

